# Clown loach



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

does anyone know what the best size is to buy clown loach and how long a tank has to be set up for before you can buy these fish??
thanks


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Tank size is most important when buying a clown loach, you will need a tank that is at least 125-150 gallons, and because these are loaches (no scales) you want to add them after the tank has been running and cycled for a few months.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks but i still want to know what is the best size to buy clown loach at? And if you could also please tell me why it is improtant to add them after it has been set up a long time?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

As Clerk mentioned: They do not have scales. That makes them more susceptible to the environment in the water. That means the water has to be very stable. The only way to truly have a stable water environment is for it to be up and running for several months. 

The size of the loach at time of purchase is not important at all. It is a personal preference thing and sometimes a financial thing. Many fish are more expensive as they get larger. 

You do need to keep in mind that they get large as adults, which is why you need a large tank to house them. Using a tank smaller than recommended leaves the fish open to problems from stunting.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually - they have scales but they are very very very tiny scales - and you're right, they are treated as scaleless fishes in terms of sensitivity.

Its good to wait until a tank is mature (ie at least 6 months or so) because they are very sensitive to ammonia and nitrite, and very susceptable to ich.

As to size - in the past I've found the sub-1" size to ship poorly - we do better at the store with the 1-2" and 2-4" sizes. Always make sure they are eating well, they should be solid, thick, not scrawny. They should be active and curious in the store.

There is a ton of great info in the new loach book that just came out from TFH:
http://www.amazon.com/Loaches-Natural-History-Aquarium-Care/dp/0793806208/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203455164&sr=8-1










Its also important to buy them in groups - I would aim for at least 5-6 loaches. And as was mentioned, they really belong in large tanks. I would consider a 55g tank a minimum for small 1" clowns, assuming they were going into a 125 or 150g (ie 72 inch) tank within about a year.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, thanks for the correction


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Great info paul, only thing I would say differently is that bought at 1-2", loaches should be fin in a 55g tank for a good three years or so. They are slow growers.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Clown loaches shouldn't even be sold less than a few inches long- but that's what the market asks for these days... newbord clowns are mainly what's sold now.
Preferably, buying them around the 4-5 inch mark is best, or anywhere above that (sadly it can get expensive quickly). In the half an inch to inch a half range, they're still fry being imported after the breeding seasons- half won't make it past a few weeks. I learned that the hard way >.<


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I retract my statement that size is not important at all! Apparently there are some issues with loaches that I was unaware of. Thanks everyone


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hi*

Thanks for that information, my tank has been set up for just over 4 weeks and has no fish in yet...would i be able to get some clown loach??


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

have you cycled the tank? if not, then no


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

the tank has cycled and the water has been tested and is fine.
would i be able to get some?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I would wait.
Add a few less sensitive fishes - maybe some danios or cherry barbs, if your going with a South East Asian look.

Nothing good ever happens quickly in a fish tank.

patience is your friend.

How big is this tank ?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

my tank is fine and is 35 gallon but we also have another two 55 gallon tanks. i was really looking forward to getting some the weekend?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

If anyone at all could give me some info or wether i should wait for these fish then i will appreciate it...my tank has been set up for 4 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't keep clown loaches in a tank that small.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

you have gotten the info. everyone said no. i am interested in the method you used to cycle your tank though.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You said you had the water tested and it is fine but what exactly are the parameters in terms of ppm for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> you have gotten the info. everyone said no. i am interested in the method you used to cycle your tank though.


I am interested to know this as well.

Were you adding an ammonia source to the tank during this time?

Also, if the 35g is what you are wanting to put the loaches in, that isn't a good idea. That tank is too small.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The information was given to you originally, a tank that is around 6 months old is the timing for adding your loaches, the reasons were also given and well spelled out. A book was suggested for you to consider reading. I would highly suggest you do more research about their adult size and their needs before adding any to your tank. A 35 gallon will stunt your loaches and leave them open to health concerns and early death. 

How did you cycle your tank?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

i also have some bigger tanks for when they get bigger and my ph is 7.5
my nitrate and nitrite are o 
i have not been feeding my tank.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

i actually used zebra danio's to help cycle my tank..they are very hardy and helpful. my tank was cycled in 6 days and now they are in the 55 gallon.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> i actually used zebra danio's to help cycle my tank..they are very hardy and helpful. my tank was cycled in 6 days and now they are in the 55 gallon.


how many tanks do you have and what sizes? Can you snap some pics? I'd like to see them


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have: 5 gallon tank with zebra danios in 
55 gallon tank with malawi cichlids
55 gallon with plec and parrot fishe
35 gallon--empty
10 gallon with barbs
ill try and get some pics.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

A 55 is still to small. An adult clown loach is approx the size of a football, Think more along the lines of a 120-150+ tank, a starting them out in a 55 would work for maybe 3 years if you get them while there young, but I would wait until you have a proper sized tank.

Adding them to a tank that is to small will not get a pat on the head, read the advice, Do not do it with the clowns.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to buy them young and just in case we have got a 125 gallon that is not set up yet.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They should not be put in a 35 at all, and the current inhabitants of either 55 will run you into trouble.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill get it sorted and anyway they grow quite slow.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Seing as my tank is nearly finished cycling....Would i be able to get some zebra danios on friday to help and then have some clown loach on sunday (i have reserved some)??


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nathanbarry said:


> Seing as my tank is nearly finished cycling....Would i be able to get some zebra danios on friday to help and then have some clown loach on sunday (i have reserved some)??


You have already had many people here requesting you not to get the clowns. I agree with that. If you have a 125 already, which you stated in another thread, than put them in that if possible.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I was going to do that but they are very slow growers its just worrying me about wether to get them because of cycling....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

nathanbarry said:


> i actually used zebra danio's to help cycle my tank..they are very hardy and helpful. my tank was cycled in 6 days and now they are in the 55 gallon.



Why hasnt anyone said anythign about this?! Cycled in 6 days? uh...no? and you say you have no nitrate? uh...no? your tank is NOT cycled, not at all.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Mike, I said that in one of the dozen threads he has going.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

here is an example of why making 1003829382 threads for the same issue is bad


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I apprieciate your comments and have decided not to have clown loach but smaller fish e.g. neons.....because of the debri should i empty the tank and start again?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just keep up with regular gravel vacs and water changes and the debri will take care of itself. If it is on the plants then i would just knock it off of them prior to each gravel vac. That will help clear it up. I would knock it off then wait a few minutes for it to resettle, then vac. 

Let the fish acclimatize to the normal PH of your tank. Don't mess with it in the future. It is much less harmful to the fish than the swings playing with Ph creates.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Its getting on my nerves now and i dont think it is any good to have fish in, so it would be better emptying it and restarting the cycle with no ph powder so that i have no problems in the future.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Nathan.. your cycle hasn't even begun yet. So you aren't really starting over, you would just be starting.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok...that would probably help then.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Old thread but cool! Can clown loaches be kept with parrot cichlids?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello....I wondered if clown loaches could be kept with parrot cichlids/blood parrot cichlids??


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Is anyone answering?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably, if the tank is big enough for the loaches.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes they can be kept together.


----------

